# taming not needed



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka has calmed down being in the big cage instead of the little one they had him in. so im thinking maybe he didnt like a smaller cage than what he was used to as hes been asking for scritches all day and he steps up well now.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw looks like he's happy to be back home  What does Dally think?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

doesnt even care... she doesnt scream for him. theyre in separate rooms and separate cages and its likely going to stay that way


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw that sucks, but at least he's back


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

YAY! I'm sure he just missed a spacious cage and his momma!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hoping that was the case here


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe he was putting on the dramatics so you would take him home Cute pics as always


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like he sure knew what he was doing...he's got the "cat caught the canary" look going on lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he looks happy to be back home


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

So wait...diamonds are a cockatiel's best friend now?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to lure them with my diamond stud tomorrow...your pic gave me some great ideas.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

make sure he cant chew it of then and make sure the ring is gold. mine isnt diamond, just not a diamond fan. not sure what the gem is but its shiny so thats why the birds go after it


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh I missed seeing that Tsuka came back home. He looks very happy. He also defies gravity!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my photobucket isnt rotating my photos lately and i dont know why


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing like hanging out with your very favorite "mom"!


----------

